# lf refugium hang on the back



## malibu aka justinking (Apr 26, 2010)

hi looking for a hang on the back refugium for a decent price since i have alot of money tied up on my malibu right now!


----------



## Rogue9 (Apr 21, 2010)

Moppy has one, and he's in abbotsford too.
search it.


----------



## Rogue9 (Apr 21, 2010)

actually I think it's on canreef... my bad... here.

fs CPR AquaFuge Hang-On Refugium 13.5 inch (abbotsford) - Canreef Aquatics Bulletin Board


----------



## malibu aka justinking (Apr 26, 2010)

cant get it to work


----------



## gimlid (Apr 23, 2010)

what year of malibu do you have?


----------



## malibu aka justinking (Apr 26, 2010)

gimlid said:


> what year of malibu do you have?


its a 83 malibu wagon with a 81 frame and a 81 clip oh and its off the frame right now why u ask?


----------



## gimlid (Apr 23, 2010)

I used to have an '80 and loved it. I was looking at a '78 with a nicely done small block for sale a few weeks ago but paid off my 180 gallon tank instead. Tough call to make for me.
Just curious mostly.
Have fun.


----------



## malibu aka justinking (Apr 26, 2010)

oh yea its been fun and im still working on it ill post pic when im done it i love g bodys i sold alot of my tanks just cause im into hot rods and cars alot hopefully i dont have to sell the last tank lol


----------



## malibu aka justinking (Apr 26, 2010)

bump to top


----------



## whatigot (Apr 30, 2010)

PM me your number and I'll pm it to the seller on Canreef.


It's a cpr aquafuge...the small version with a coralife light.

Exact same setup I use.


Cheers.


----------



## malibu aka justinking (Apr 26, 2010)

bump to top


----------



## whatigot (Apr 30, 2010)

you didn't like the one from canreef?


----------



## malibu aka justinking (Apr 26, 2010)

whatigot said:


> you didn't like the one from canreef?


never answered his phone


----------



## whatigot (Apr 30, 2010)

try him again, he has several available....for good prices.


----------

